# Show halters



## silverstar (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, i live in England and will soon be wanting to buy a new show halter for my Silver Dapple yearling ready for next year. I much prefer the show halters you have in the USA than those made over here. Can i see pictures of your halters and the sites / companies where you get them from please????( i will obviously have to import it here ) Also what colours do you think he'll suit??? This is him:-

















Thanks


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 15, 2007)

I would try ebay they have some pretty ones.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the halters from Showtime Tack (http://www.showtimetack.com/Products_Miniature_Horse_Tack.htm). I have had a couple of silver horses that we have used silver nosebands on and they looked great.

Tracy


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 15, 2007)

Flyin G Farm said:


> I like the halters from Showtime Tack (http://www.showtimetack.com/Products_Miniature_Horse_Tack.htm). I have had a couple of silver horses that we have used silver nosebands on and they looked great.
> 
> Tracy



I second this. I have two of his halters.. A performance and an arab style halter.. I love them both.

Arab style (He doesn't show these on his website, but he does make them)






Performance:


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Nov 15, 2007)

I've gotten one from Quicksilver (who lists on ebay)

http://stores.ebay.com/Quicksilver-Exotic-Beaded-Tack

and am happy with it and she has almost any combo you can think of and will work with you for a more custom one if you want.

good luck





Pretty boy BTW


----------



## twister (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum silverstar from Ontario, Canada. I have to comment on how beautiful your horse is, I have a partiality for silver dapples as I have 2 but he is spectacular, I love him. I use a black and silver show halter for my gelding and it suits him very well but I bought it second hand so I don't know where it originally came from.

Yvonne


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2007)

I think he'd look really good in a Victor show halter like the one below. I purchased some of these directly from Victor the past year and a half or so.

http://www.victorcustomtack.com/


----------



## silverstar (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! And thanks to those who PM'd me.


----------



## coopermini (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow he is really sharp. I think he would still look good with baling twine for a halter!

http://www.starlakefarm.com/ has a variety of show halters

Mark


----------

